# All guys are the same



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you say in your language? It is a common idiom and please do not make a literal translation of the sentence. Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: Minden férfi egyforma. [minden (all), féfi (guy), egyforma (equal)]
*Czech*: Všichni muži jsou stejní. [všichni (all), muži (guys), stejní (equal)]
*Spanish*: Todos los hombres son iguales. ???


----------



## Greyfriar

In British English = Men are all the same.


----------



## Awwal12

In *Russian*:

все мужики одинаковы (vse muzhik*i* odin*a*kovy)
все мужчины одинаковы (vse muzhch*i*ny odin*a*kovy) - more literary variant, I suppose

vse = all (i.e. all they)
muzhik*i* ~ guys
muzhch*i*ny = men
odin*a*kovy = identical, the same (pl.)


----------



## qdii

Hello, in French :
"les hommes sont tous pareils" ou bien "les hommes sont tous les mêmes".
if you're talking about common boyfriend or husband attitudes, you'd rather use "mec" instead of "homme". "mec" being colloquial form for "homme" :

"les mecs sont tous les mêmes" (like, 'they are all swine').


----------



## Mephistofeles

Yes, in spanish it's common to hear: "Todos los hombres son iguales"
Todos = All
Los Hombres = Men
Son = are
iguales = identical (the same)


----------



## Awwal12

> "les mecs sont tous les mêmes" (like, 'they are all swine').


Thanks, qdii, you have just reminded me another Russian saying:
все мужики - козлы (vse muzhik*i* - kozl*y*) - "all guys are dolts" (literally - "billy goats").


----------



## bibax

I never heard it in Czech. We usually say: _Všechny ženy jsou stejné._ = All women are the same.

Also _Takové jsou všechny._ (Cosi fan tutte.) is a common saying (and a title of Mozart's opera).


----------



## Awwal12

> I never heard it in Czech. We usually say: Všechny ženy jsou stejné. = All women are the same.


Well, in Russian there are such phrases as well, but I'm quite surprised to hear that your women haven't any counterpart.


----------



## bibax

Maybe they have but they do not say it too often and publicly.


----------



## Encolpius

Mephistofeles said:


> Yes, in spanish it's common to hear: "Todos los hombres son iguales"
> Todos = All
> Los Hombres = Men
> Son = are
> iguales = identical (the same)



I'm glad you are native, so how do you distinguish between "all men are equal" and " men are all the same"???? But it could be a question for the French, too. thanks


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> I never heard it in Czech. We usually say: _Všechny ženy jsou stejné._ = All women are the same.
> 
> Also _Takové jsou všechny._ (Cosi fan tutte.) is a common saying (and a title of Mozart's opera).



Very interesting comment indeed. I know I cannot assess but is sounds quite natural to me in Czech, too. The inspiration to open the topic was a Czech textbook written by two ladies.


----------



## Gróf Andrássy

Encolpius said:


> *Hungarian*: Minden férfi egyforma. [minden (all), féfi (guy), egyforma (equal)]


 
My dear Encolpius, I am a man (= férfi) and not a guy (= fickó, pasas, alak, pofa, hapi stb.). And what about you?


----------



## Encolpius

Gróf Andrássy said:


> My dear Encolpius, I am a man (= férfi) and not a guy (= fickó, pasas, alak, pofa, hapi stb.). And what about you?



Unlike Hungarian, many languages do not distinguish clearly between the Hungarian emberek - férfiak or German Leute - Männer, so I used "guys" to avoid misunderstanding. But I think "Minden pasi egyforma" is common and normal, too. I am a human.


----------



## qdii

Bonjour,
to answer to Encolpius,
"all men are equals " = "les hommes sont tous égaux" (sounds like 'before law')
"men are all the same" = "les hommes sont tous les mêmes" (like, they are all swine)


----------



## Encolpius

qdii said:


> Bonjour,
> to answer to Encolpius,
> "all men are equals " = "les hommes sont tous égaux" (sounds like 'before law')
> "men are all the same" = "les hommes sont tous les mêmes" (like, they are all swine)



  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Όλοι οι άνδρες (άντρες) είναι ίδιοι»
'oli i 'anðres (or colloquially, 'andres) 'ine 'iðʝi
lit. "all men are the same"


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese*: Os rapazes são todos iguais.
And in *Spanish* I believe a closer translation is: Los chicos son todos iguales.


----------



## Mephistofeles

Encolpius said:


> I'm glad you are native, so how do you distinguish between "all men are equal" and " men are all the same"???? But it could be a question for the French, too. thanks


 
Well, the idea is very the same, _equal_ in Spanish is "_iguales"_ and _"the same"_ means "lo mismo". If we were kind of strict or try to set a difference between both of them, the first sentence could be intended to mean that those persons are physically identical, maybe their appearance is quite similar. And, the second one probably tries to say that the behavior, manners, attitudes, way to think and others, are repetitive in each or the most of male humans. But, that's just an interpretation; personally, I think the difference between these two phrases that you mention, is really slight *once you have context*. Hope it helps!


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish it is:

*Bütün erkekler aynı.*

Bütün = All
erkek = man, --> erkekler = men
aynı = same


----------



## ilocas2

Serbian:

*Svi muškarci su isti.*


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> *Czech*: Všichni muži jsou stejní.



also - Všichni chlapi jsou stejní.


----------



## Dymn

Encolpius said:


> I'm glad you are native, so how do you distinguish between "all men are equal" and " men are all the same"????


Maybe using the singular, or explicitly stating: "before the law": _todo hombre es igual [ante la ley]. _You can also use a more PC term like _persona _or _ser humano_.

Anyway, I find this thread interesting because it shows some overlap between _same _and _igual_, which is usually conventionally translated as "equal". Maybe I open a thread on this matter.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*
_
Totus sos homines sun que pares (literally : all the men are like peers)_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

כל הגברים אותו הדבר - all the men are the same thing


----------



## kwak22

Russian (another version): мужики все таковы (all men are like that).


----------



## bearded

Italian:
_Gli uomini sono tutti uguali  _ (often said by prejudiced women).

Mind the difference: ''Tutti gli uomini sono uguali'' would mean ''all humans are equal'' (before the law, before God..).
''Uomo'' (pl. uomini) can mean both 'man' and 'human being' in Italian, depending on context.
In this case, we differentiate by using  different word orders.


----------

